# The Imaculate Conseption



## bethmccallister

The impossible has occurred. I can't even believe this myself...I was just researching all the causes for why a mouse would be fat when I heard tiny little squeaking coming from her cage. This is her second litter but I did not intend for it to happen...errrr. No boys have visited her. FOR SURE! Her first mating was in October and the male was removed promptly at 2 weeks after impregnation. She had a nice size litter and I culled all the males. No other mice have been with her except her litter and I just triple checked everyone and they are all for sure females. I'm experienced at sexing, have been doing so for a long time, so I really don't get this!

On one hand I'm really glad nothing serious is wrong with her but at the same time what the heck??

My logical brain is inventing possibilities like a he-she in the litter or very very delayed implantation or self implantation...or even a wild visitor. I guess I'll know more when their fur comes in.

NO FAIR!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

hi Beth, yes they can. In what form i do not know. Guppies can as well.


----------



## bethmccallister

Well, I already have names picked out...Jesus, Mary, Joseph, Ruth, etc...


----------



## MouseHeaven

LMAOOO! Those names are perfect! XD


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Any sign of the three wise mice yet?


----------



## moustress

Ooh, I hate when this happens to me! Those wacky little rodents always have a surprise don't they?!


----------



## Rhasputin

I had this happen with a mouse I gave to someone as a pet.
I'm glad they were okay with keeping the babies. . . That could have ended badly!


----------



## moustress

The End Times are coming!! We're doomed! DOOMED!


----------



## bethmccallister

So I have a bunch of girlies so I'm going to need more bible girl names guys...the wise men have left the building.


----------



## Rhasputin

BASMATH: Anglicized form of Hebrew Bosmath, meaning "spice" or "sweet smelling." In the bible, this is the name of a wife of Esau, and a daughter of Solomon.

BATH-SHEBA (בַּת-שֶׁבַע): Hebrew name meaning "daughter of the oath." In the bible, this is the name of a wife of Uriah then later King David, and mother of Solomon. Also spelled Bat-Sheva, Bathsheba, and Bathsheva.

EVE: Anglicized form of Greek Eva (Latin Heva, Hebrew Chavvah), meaning "life." In the bible, this is the name of the first woman, Adam's wife.

JEZEBEL: Anglicized form of Hebrew Iyzebel ("Ba'al exalts," "unchaste," or "without cohabitation") and Greek Iezabel ("chaste, intact"). In the bible, this is the name of the evil wife of King Ahab. She was eaten by dogs as prophesied by Elijah.

MIRIAM: Anglicized form of Hebrew Miryam, meaning "obstinacy, rebelliousness" or "their rebellion." In the bible, this is the name of a woman of Judah, and the sister of Aaron and Moses.

PRISCILLA: Latin form of Greek Priskilla, meaning "ancient." In the New Testament bible, this is the name of Aquila's wife.


----------



## bethmccallister

Perfect...I especially like Bathsheba and Eve...somehow I forgot about Eve, lol.


----------



## moustress

Don't forget Lilith, Esther, Ruth, Sarah, Delilah.....


----------



## bethmccallister

Oh I really like Delilah and Lilith, that reminds me of the prude on Cheers.


----------



## bethmccallister

Well, the verdict is out....wild mouse dad. The babies are all agouti with little tiny white head spots and mom had no trace of agouti in her lines. I'm going out to buy a live trap for mice so I can catch the little bugger and take him to the barn to live. I suspected it was a wild visitor when I kept seeing tiny mouse poops near her cage and he ate a hole in my bird seed bag. No virgin Mary here...little ho ho. What the heck do I do with these babies? I wouldn't want to adopt them out because they're going to be half crazy and can't see any benefit to using their bloodlines in my mousery. Maybe I'll offer them as feeders or maybe I'll add them to the barn mice but not sure how they would do being only half wild. I can always pts them but I don't really like to do that with healthy mice. Hmmmmmmm....


----------



## geordiesmice

I honestly think the best thing for these Mice would be to cull them.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Could your mouse have a Wild Boyfriend?


----------



## bethmccallister

> I honestly think the best thing for these Mice would be to cull them.


I agree I will need to suck it up and do what's right. Maybe I'll keep 2 does to keep mom company. Poor things.



> Could your mouse have a Wild Boyfriend?


Oh yes, she certainly did...little tramp. I'm still trying to figure out how he got in a 30 gallon glass aquarium with a mesh lid...Houdini. Those wild mice are tricky.


----------



## moustress

I HATE when that happens. I tried to keep mine, but they get to a certain size and they just levitate right outta the cage. I have one half wild girl left from that incursion...geez, I had three does in one tank all give birth...a whole mess of Agootee Invaders...it was quite a sight to see when they got to flea stage. It was like a kettle full of popcorn. I suppose pts'ing might have been kinder, as they probably got picked off by wild meeces and the family cats.


----------



## Seawatch Stud

I have a doe with two week old babies, who looks fit to burst with another litter. As she was removed from the buck before giving birth, I've got to think a wild mouse is the culprit. Unless of course, she's been touched by our lord, on a cold and frosty december evening. At this point I can't see a star over my shed, so I figure I'll go with my first instinct!


----------



## geordiesmice

How would a wild Mouse get in Seawatch?


----------



## Seawatch Stud

The sneaky little fffff.....well they always find a way!.


----------



## bethmccallister

Today when I went to visit my mousery and decide which little Agouti Does mom gets to keep I saw the boyfriend. He actually scaled the wall like he had suction cups for paws and was so quick that I barely had time to realize what I was actually seeing. He squeezed his sleek little body between the glass tank and the wall and it couldn't have been more then 1/4 inch of room. I kept 3 babies and it took me a long time to decide...I was only going for 2 but I couldn't pick which one of the last three would be kept so I put all 3 back in with mom. I gave her some toast with a small bit of butter and some scrambled eggs to apologize. She seemed happy enough, was too busy eating to bother checking on them when I put them back. The tank the mom was originally in had a lid that slides a bit and then I can almost get my finger in under the space so at the moment that tank will remain empty so no other mysterious conceptions happen around here.


----------



## geordiesmice

I would set traps to catch the wild mice You dont want them anywhere near those plastic traps are ideal.I love the comment about suction pads instead of paws lol


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I'm so sorry! Those boogers. i KNOW I have a wild mouse hanging out from his fecal matter showing up every am. To top it all off, some of my females are bloated looking-but it's gotta be from a food changeover. Talk about freaking me out.

What sort of live trap are you going to use? I had a tomcat teeter totter style one, (before the dog wanted the peanut butter inside-good job dog :evil: ) the mouse goes in and the door shuts from his weight. My husband also used to be a terminix worker and he had to used glue traps alot, but he said that if you catch them quickly you can actually moisten the glue with warm water and the mouse will pop right off.


----------



## moustress

those wildies have such mad climbing skills and must be made of rubber the way they squeeze through little spaces. I'm happy to say that I've found no little 'calling cards' on the tops of my cages since I got metal shelving. An unplanned pregnancy is bad enough, but I hate having to treat my meeces for mites


----------



## bethmccallister

> An unplanned pregnancy is bad enough, but I hate having to treat my meeces for mites


Eeeewwww...good thinking! I forgot about that aspect of it, I've got some Iver-on that I use every so often and it sounds like now would be a good time to treat again. Thanks for the reminder!

I'm not sure which live trap yet...my man (he's a Buddhist) says we have one that he's been using in the basement where the cats can't get to, so I will need to put it upstairs in the mousery for a bit. Will let you know if I see any brand name or markings on the trap that identify it. Funny how I keep the cats out of the mousery and suddenly the wild mice are running the place over.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I just cleaned out a closet of mine and I found a paper mache project in various states of Mouse Project! ARG! Those boogers. I know why we have had mites, and I hope beyond hope no one is preggers...all mine are in glass with fine mesh top.


----------

